# Any SJs have an NF parent?



## MyNameGoesHere (Jun 7, 2010)

Just wondering how that goes.


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep, my old man's an ENFP. 

Over the years I've heard countless remarks about how I look and sound exactly like him, and how we outwardly appear to have 'similar personalities.' Oh the irony...


----------



## indiharisn (Apr 18, 2011)

I think my mother is/was an INFP. (She's had a serious mental illness since I was 12, so it's hard to say for sure. So when I talk about her personality, I'm talking about how she was pre-illness.)

Externally, we appear similar in a lot of surface ways. We're both pretty introverted, bookish, interested in a lot of the same things. Internally, however, I think we take very different things away from those same experiences. I'm guessing she derived more abstract or spiritual satisfaction from them, whereas I tend to enjoy the more concrete, sensual aspects. 

Growing up, we clashed a lot. I always thought she was irrational, and kind of weak, to be honest, even before the mental illness became obvious. She thought I wasn't refined enough, that I was too blunt. (That's what she gets for marrying the king of the ESTJs though. I came out as a weird hybrid between the two types. INFP tastes wrapped in an SJ personality.)


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Dad's an INFP. I kind of feel bad. I used to be really mean to him as a kid (yelling at him to "get over it" if he got his feelings hurt about something I said), taking advantage of him (literally going into his wallet and TELLING him that I'd be taking out $20 to go out with my friends), etc.

Even my ESFJ mother didn't really defend him. I was seriously a brat, if I had a kid like myself, I'd kick their ass to hell and back. 

He's forgiven me, how he did it, I don't know.


----------



## floryshe (Jan 21, 2010)

moms an enfp... life has been easy.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Mom's an infj. Life is hell. lol. It's mainly the J. She can get somewhat into micromanagement. Hey, I'm not a dummie. I know how to do things on my own. Then sometimes the N bothers me because she can't be logical or understand me.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

my mom is INFJ, she worries alot and is kinda bossy but shes a mom


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

As an NF with SJ parents (dad is untyped, though a strong thinker with J tendencies, mom is a surefire ISFJ), I can imagine the difficulties of having the roles reversed, as communication between myself and my parents is usually pretty strained.


----------

